# prospective pastry school student



## iskra (May 20, 2008)

hi! i'm looking to go to pastry school this fall. i'm graduating college this june with a bachelor's degree, and i'm suddenly doing a career path change, so i was wondering what kind of pastry program i would apply for. 

i did searches on this forum and people have suggested going to the notter school of pastry arts and the french pastry school in chicago. has anybody any first-hand experience with these schools?

does anybody know anything about the FCI pastry program, except for the fact that it's super expensive? i've already applied and was accepted, but the whole process was so brisk that it makes me feel like anybody could get accepted if they have the money to pay for it, if you know what i mean 

i want to be able to make sugar sculptures and sculpted cakes. i was looking on the picture posts and the ones you guys put up are beautiful. will i be able to learn how to make them as a student? even though some programs that i see will offer these courses, i'd like to know the probability of me being able to make these actual pieces as a student, versus only learning the basic techniques and i'd have to experiment by myself later on and only when i get the chance to.

also, what's the difference between a certificate and a diploma? what about an associate's degree? if i want to open up my own place in the future, it would probably be best if i got an associate's degree, right? i also did a search on this but all i really found was that it really doesn't matter between any of them. by searching on google it seems that an associate's degree prepares you more for management and not just the culinary/pastry part, which prob means that you will spend about two years for the program, rather than under a year?

i'm sorry i'm posting so many questions but i really want to know what exactly i'm getting myself into. i feel like i've dissected each school's website and i'm still confused. some of them i can't even figure out what i'll be getting at the end of the program, a degree, a diploma, or a certificate? i want to go into pastries cause it's like creating art you can eat (i love art and i love food..pastries = best combo ever :roll. please help me out! thank you!!!


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

First if you have never worked in a kitchen go work in one, its not the glamours things you see on food network. Long hours in the heat with not alot of pay. 

As for an associates vs Certificate theres not a big difference between the two, an assoicates you will just have to take a few maths and things that will get you a degree. There wont really be a diffence once you get into the real world. But definily if you have never done kithen work try it out even if its at a chain. I read that like 90% of all culianry school graduates dont work in the field 5 years after they graduate from school. Now im not sure if it was a true percent and im not trying to scare you but its just somthing to think about.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I would highly recommend going for an associates though as it is a recognized, accredited degree whereas the certificate is just a piece of paper that the school signed. You get your education either way, but if youre paying big bucks, you might as well get that recognized degree.


----------

